# Modify my Hit Counter



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I want my hit counter to only go up a step when a new ip hits the site, otherwise all the numerous times i go to my site will constantly rack the counter up and i'd like a better estimate on how many people have visited my site.

The code is









I would like to know where to go and what to do and how to do it.
thanx in advance.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

bump


----------



## finwood (May 10, 2004)

I use debuging.com for web statistics. It's free.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Seems like a good idea, but i like the power over it being my script on my site/(server), thus i can modify it or customize it at will. Howmuch power do i ave if i choose their site?


----------



## MustBNuts (Aug 21, 2003)

Might also want to look at sitemeter.com


----------



## finwood (May 10, 2004)

I don't know how to write scripts, but debuging.com has a script that you put on each page that you want to track. Then it gives you all of the following info about the visitors to that page. 

Free Membership

This service provides the webmasters with detailed web-site statistical reports in a few aspects:

THE WEB-SITE TRAFFIC

*

Reports the count of page hits - how many times the page is loaded.
*

Reports the count of unique visitors/IPs - how many people looked at the page.
*

Reports the count of returned unique visitors/IPs - how many people came back to the web site to look again at it.
*

Traffic stats by page, access hour, day, month, year and day of week.
*

You can view a log file of the last 1000 web-site visits - each hit to a monitored page is registered with the following information: access time, referral urls/domains, ISP, ip address, user agent and platform, time zone, language, java/javascript/cookies technologies support, ...
*

Multiple pages - with 1 account you can monitor any number of pages from your web-site/domain and find out which is the most popular.
*

Country/Time Zone/Language - gives you demographic stats so you can learn if you need to launch a mirror site in other language or in other location. 


THE CLIENT'S TECHNOLOGY - This information will help you to design your pages better. You'll find out about:

*

Web Browsers - what browsers and which versions visitors use to access your web pages - MS Internet Explorer, Netscape, Opera .... Which brand is most popular.
*

Monitors - information about the user's screen size and color depth.
*

Netscape Plug-Ins - what browser plugins are implemented in the client's browser - Flash®, Real Audio®, ... (for Netscape only)
*

Java/Javascript/Cookies Support - show which of these technologies are enabled.
*

Operating Systems - what is the client's operating system - Windows, Linux, Macintosh .... 


ADVERTISING AND MARKETING INFORMATION

*

Referring URLs/Domains - Learn which sites/urls are linked to your web pages and how many visitors they deliver to your web-site. Find out which is the most valuable provider of web-surfers to you!
*

Search Engines & Keywords - Find out which major search engines you are registered in and what keywords users use to find your site.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

You have to post the actual script if you want help changing it. (Or you can find another stats package that keeps track of Unique Visitors...most of them do).


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

finwood is that debuging.com ur talkin about and brendandonhu do u recommend that site too? I can't find the actual script lol.
ps happy birthday!!


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

It would be in the file /cgi-sys/Count.cgi
There are tons of scripts out there that do this, check http://hotscripts.com


----------



## finwood (May 10, 2004)

On debuging.com you have to sign up for a free account before you get the script. Then if I remember correctly.. they e-mail the script to you. I design and publish web page ads for people buying or selling an item. When you copy the script onto the page, it will inform you of the visitors to that page....The ip address, host, all the other things that I posted. For me....it's great. I know how many people are looking at each of the webpages that I have designed. I don't know what brendandonhu is talking about.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I was asking about the script in his original post (the one he asked about modifying.)


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Sitemeter and debuger's counter goes up each time the page is loaded, although debuger does tell unique visitors by logging in on their site. Also, i dont like the look of debuger's but i do like the looks of sitemeters (underpowered) meters. So, i'm still up for info. I want a meter that will go up only when another unique ip connects to it.
brendandonhu, i could not find that folder, here is what the ftp access to my site is like:
/ (root)
+...
+.fantasticodata
+mail
+public_ftp
+public_html
+tmp
+>www
.contactemail
.lastlogin


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Its probably within public_html

That looks like a cPanel website. If you have access to cPanel, you probably already have AWStats, Webalyzer, or maybe Urchin. Any of those will tell you Unique Visitors.


----------



## finwood (May 10, 2004)

My host offers Webalyzer, but it just gives totals. As far as the actual meter on the page, I don't even look at it. And, it only shows in the free account. It is hidden in a paid account. I just sign in to my account and look at the actual addresses of those viewing each of the pages that I want to keep track of. I then use an IP locater that gives me the city, state etc. of that visitor. I can tell how many people view an ad...For instance, I had a Carver Cabin Cruiser Page Ad. It sold in 10 days, and it had 77 unique visitors.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Yes, i am aware of the features of cpanel. i use it every time, but i want a scrip that would either be a picture that shows the unique number of visiters or a script that (in text) says "There have been x unique visitors to this site" on my homepage, not something only I can access.


----------

